# Protective V



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

So Lincoln is 15 weeks old and im glad hes protective but at what point do you need to worry about aggression? He stands between myself and other strangers.... barks and growls. He barks at people who come to the door, which i dont mind.  I guess im just wondering if this is normal or do we need to do some intervention? Hes going to start puppy class on Sept 21st. We take him everywhere, to socialize, that is safe since he needs one more shot.  Do we worry about this or let it go because its a normal V thing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

Linclon's Parents,

At 15 weeks old your pup is a baby. Keep socializing, socializing, socializing. Go downtown, to the hardware store, any store that will let the dog in, playground, bus stops. Just get him out there. 

Let people pet your pup. People love puppies. Make sure kids ask if they can pet him. Never on the head but under the chin or on the sides. A pat on the head causes the head to go down and doesn't feel good to the dog.

Make him stand next to you (actually a bit behind you) on the left. Don't let him get in front of you. As the pack leader, you need to be in front always. It is the pups job to subordinate to you and stay behind. When the pup is ahead, he is in charge. Don't let that pattern continue.

Hope that is of assistance.

Happy trails,

Rod a.k.a redbirddog


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Something I'd like to add is to not have people just come up to your puppy to pet him if he's already growling and barking because it's too confrontational. Another solution is to carry treats and ask strangers to toss a treat in Lincolns direction. Because he is a baby, now is the best time to build the association that strangers = good things.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The growling and barking at 15 weeks is a little early. I would not allow, would correct asap. 
This is what they mean by being more doggie if left with his siblings longer. Not bad but some dog habits have set in his mind and requires determined leadership

Growling may mean that Lincoln doesn't see you guys as the leaders and he must make choices for you guys. It may escalate later. Keep correcting and as Rod already mentioned keep him to the side. 

I do not allow Sam to growl around food or feeding bowl. I ask him to sit a little distance away and wait while I put the food bowl down and invite him to eat. If he breaks the stay he goes back and waits more. At 5.5 months he knows the routine so well that if I hold the bowl full with food under his nose he will turn away.

I like Caesar Millan's methods very much, except the one when he taps the dog's hind leg to distract or redirect. I tried it and Sam started to anticipate the tap and started to walk sideways. These dogs learn fast but are stubborn to execute if leadership is less than stellar, IMO.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

As others have said....socialize & socialize some more. We were out & about long before Pumpkin had all of her shots. I do not think that type of growling & barking is normal, and I would never allow it. Now is the time to nip that in the bud while your pup is young!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advise! We appreciate it.


----------

